# Blazers @ Cavaliers Game Thread



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

I'm off to the game. Looking forward to reading this thread when I get back.

Go Blazers


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

A win tonight should rejuvinate a lot of Blazer fans.


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

We owe King James and the Cavs some payback. Maybe Roy can get into it with someone in the front row and go off for 20 points in the fourth. It will be a tough game to win for sure.


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

What a start! Lebron is a non-factor so far. We're executing the offense to perfection. With the exception of that one Roy shot, everything looks great.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

Wow, a very good start, lets see if we can sustain it. (Havn't been able to all season.)


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

Webster has blown two buckets in transition already. Joel heads to the bench due to Sideshow Bob's flopping around. Now the Cavs are heating up.


----------



## blue32 (Jan 13, 2006)

How did Webs miss that dunk? Just sitting staring at ESPN Gamecast...\


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

Bounce pass from Blake. He went up for the reverse and clanged it off the rim. He tries to get himself going by throwing it down hard, probably should have gone for the safe dunk.

Great first quarter. Lot of game left, but we're doing whatever we want. Aldridge is looking smooth, hopefully he can keep this up all game.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

JONES FOR 3

If we don't sign this guy again, I'm going to kill myself.


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

It's crazy to have a guy that when he puts it up you can pretty much cash it.


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

haha the cleveland announcer just said he didnt know LMA had range.


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

James is starting to split the defense. Time to get Joel back in there. It was a good thought by Travis to go for the steal, but Lebron made him pay with the and 1.


----------



## Jayps15 (Jul 21, 2007)

Travis is so bad on Lebron...


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

LOL, Jones always jumps on people to foul. He bites at pump fakes...


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

Man, I really hope Travis' jumper comes out of hibernation.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

Ouch. Flagrant on Travis


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

That's not good. Didn't look like it deserves a suspension though.

The Cavs are getting to the line WAY too often.


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

We just can't stand the prosperity. We build a lead and suddenly can't hit anything. Same ****, different day. Over and over and over again.


----------



## Jayps15 (Jul 21, 2007)

LMA saying 'ball don't lie, ball don't lie' after varejo missed the 1st FT was funny.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

Jayps15 said:


> LMA saying 'ball don't lie, ball don't lie' after varejo missed the 1st FT was funny.


Baby Sheed!! :wink:


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

Holy shnikes, LMA has really come on strong the last couple of weeks.


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

Thank goodness for Aldridge tonight, hopefully Roy will start to heat up.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

nikolokolus said:


> Holy shnikes, LMA has really come on strong the last couple of weeks.


He's trying to go for rebounds too. 20/10 avg. over the next few years hopefully.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

You know ... It's too bad LMA doesn't have any heart ...


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

Wallace misses an easy dunk, gets his own board, and West knocks down a three. What incredible luck.


----------



## Sonny-Canzano (Oct 20, 2007)

LMA must read these boards...

He's actually playing with heart all of a sudden :eek8:


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

That Ben Wallace missed dunk was the funnies thing ever!

Ok observations for the first half.

Blake is an awesome solid PG.

LMA is amazing. LOL at sonny.

And Outlaw has got the ball 6 times all half. And yes, HE PASSED ONE TIME! WOOHOO. its been a while.. The other 5 he put on his tunnel vision, but at least he got to the rim.

Anyway, really proud of our team. We need to keep up the solid play. Allow no off. boards, and no TOs... then hope Roy gets hot to match LeBron in the 2nd!

gonna be a good one.

GO BLAZERS!


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

-Sonny- said:


> LMA must read these boards...
> 
> He's actually playing with heart all of a sudden :eek8:


I think you flatter yourself a little too much.


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

Nice finish to the quarter guys. UUUUGGGGGHHHHHHH....

Still, a pretty nice first half.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

Great. Bronbron with 7 points for the half ... I guess that means we can count on him scoring 45 in the second.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

Aldridge is pimpin! Great dunk LMA!

Anyway, Webster, oh webster, when you are off, my friend, you are off. And you played so well vs. NY. I want the Webster during the beginning of the season, during the win streak, and dudring the NY game, i don't want the Webster the rest of the time.

Anyway, 4-5 point lead is not bad at half time. But LeBron hasn't done anything. Neither has Roy though.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

9 points was the King.

Wish Roy had a better half though. =(


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Blazers are ballin!


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Thoughts on the first half:

The Blazers are doing a good job of taking care of the ball.

They are also doing a good job of capitalizing on the Cavs turn overs.

All things considered, it's actually some what surprising the game is as close as it is.


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

they are running some nice offensive sets, and getting some high percentage shots for once.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

Nightfly said:


> Thoughts on the first half:
> 
> The Blazers are doing a good job of taking care of the ball.
> 
> ...


Too many bad shots from us.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

^true. We've allowed like 1 off. rebound, have only like 2 turnovers, and LeBron only has 9 points? and we are only up 4. 

But we shot horribly in the 2nd, and Roy hasn't been on, and also Pryz got in foul trouble, so hopefully those add up to a W. Should be an interesting 2nd half. I love watching James play.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

LMA is a man posessed.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

LaMarcus you sexy man!

Great shot Webs. We need you to make your open shots!

GO BLAZERS!


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

Webster knocks down the three, if only he could do that more often. Joe Smith is putting it to us right now, but better him than Lebron.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

Aldridge wants to win lol.

Notice what happens.

Roy 3/7
Bron 4/10

Double/triple teams kill you.


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

Offensive foul wipes away a Roy three, and here comes James.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

You know ... If Blake keeps this up we may be just fine at the PG position ... though I'd still like to see them go out and get an upgrade, maybe somebody that can be groomed to take the position someday.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

whoopee, here comes Lebron (ugh)


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

Come on Webster, you gotta hit those.

The difference between Webster and Jones shooting the three is that when Jones lets it go, I put my fist up. When Webster lets it go, I put my hand on my forehead. He's gotta be more consistent.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

You can just feel it -- if we don't get some separation here soon, the Cavs (James) is just going to make a run and take this game over.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

Crap


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

Can This Team Please Finish A Quarter???!!!


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

Omg I Hate Jarret Jack


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

that looked like a charge to me to end the 3rd from crackhead bob


----------



## Iwatas (Aug 3, 2003)

I hate Jack in the game. I know Sergio's stock has fallen, but I miss him.

iWatas


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

Man it really seems like Brandon's foul shooting has been off.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

My new "mid year's" resolution -- Find Jack a new home. :sigh:


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

0/5 Jack!!!!! Get Rid Of Him Please


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Jack = garbage. Trade him, already.


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

Seems like Brandon is no better than a 50% foul shooter these days. He's been missing the first of two quite a bit lately.

Tie game going into the fourth. This is Lebron James time, hopefully it will be Brandon Roy time as well. Should be an entertaining finish.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

lol, jack.... sheesh... #1 in TOs off the bench. 

Blake is kickin' *** today, seriously, what asolid PG.

Also, it seems like somethin' is buggin' Roy, idk what. 3/8 FG and 2/4 FT. Anyway, just feed LMA, he can anchor us, the kid is phenominal.

GO BLAZERS! one more QTR!


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

Anyone know what Jack is. He has really cool eyes, really different. Is he like 1/4 asain?


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

This is going to end badly I fear.


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

We have gone ICE cold. Jones barely hit the rim on that three.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

MrJayremmie said:


> Anyone know what Jack is. He has really cool eyes, really different. Is he like 1/4 asain?


He's at least 3/4 frightening running the PG position ...


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh man, Travis what happened to your jumper?


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

Notice the difference between when Jack or Blake is in.


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

Travis, shot selection....

Roy misses one of two again.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

Jack also sucks on defense.....FFS


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

I just went to weather.com and there's a 35% chance of falling shots


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

nikolokolus said:


> I just went to weather.com and there's a 35% chance of falling shots


Heh.

Outlaw with a couple of makes in a row, boy, did we ever need that.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

I swear, if we lose this game, it's going to be Jack's crappy stalling and passes, crappy defense, crappy turnovers, and crappy shots.


----------



## Jayps15 (Jul 21, 2007)

Outlaw's jumper is dropping, but he needs to attack the boards and play better defense on Bron. Webster shot was off but he has a ton of big boards and was much much better defensively on Bron.


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

Cavs already in the bonus, this game is slipping away.


----------



## Jayps15 (Jul 21, 2007)

"Jarrett Jack is one of the best guards coming off the bench in the NBA".. no Cleveland announcer.. just NO!


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

Why is Jack still in the game!


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

Aldridge just got mobbed, someone has to help him out faster. Webster came over, but it was already too late.

I think I'm ready to see Blake back in there. He's hit a couple three's off Aldridge double teams.


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

LMA got fouled he was being pushed out of bounds.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

Jayps15 said:


> "Jarrett Jack is one of the best guards coming off the bench in the NBA".. no Cleveland announcer.. just NO!


As long as that is the perception around the league it means there might just be someone out there in a front office who's convinced he's worth trading for.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

1. Blake needs to get back in.

2. Our offense looks like similar to that of last year: come up the floor, drop it into the post for Aldridge now, and clear.


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

Jayps15 said:


> "Jarrett Jack is one of the best guards coming off the bench in the NBA".. no Cleveland announcer.. just NO!


People like him until they see him play all the time. he is good, but the turnovers....he can have a good game, and he has won us a couple this year. but those turnovers...


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

Jarret the turnover machine.


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

and the turnovers....


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

Ah well, if we lose it's not like we were expected to win ... but still :sigh:


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

If we lose this, it's all on Jack and Nate.


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

im expecting to win!


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

Jack puts his head down and gets to the line. By far the best part of his game.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

yuyuza1 said:


> If we lose this, it's all on Jack and Nate.


Nate? Because Jack is in the game? Well ... yeah, that's hard to argue with.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

joel +13 for the game, on the bench. weeeee


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

Joel's back in thank god


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

God I love Joel. Monster block!


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

I know Jack tries to get to the hoop, but he actually causes more bad plays by trying to do so.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

Good, Steve back in too ...


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

Finally, Nate puts Blake in. I'm afraid it's too late though.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

Man, Cleveland is either playing really good D, or we're just waaaay off in our offense.


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

Nice possession guys.

Well, it was nice while it lasted. This Cavs team sure has our number.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

Wow, having Jack out there is like a 4 on 5.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

just ain't Roys day. 

oh well, we have a shot. Travis should learn from LeBron. When he's not scoring, he does whatever else to help his team. Guards the hottest opposing player. And has a triple doublt.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Nice pick and roll by LeBron/AV.


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

crap triple double james


----------



## Jayps15 (Jul 21, 2007)

ugh, bad rotation there pryz, has to come and stop sideshow bob's cut.


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

Wow this play calling is pretty awful. Roy looks like he's all alone out there in crunch time. He's the only guy that can break the defense down and they are smothering him.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

Ugly, ugly game ...


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

25 and 10 for aldridge. Sonny, how, how, how how how, can you want to trade this kid? 22 years old...


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Man, we're falling apart.


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

crapity crap crap


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

There goes our winning streak.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

> Wow this play calling is pretty awful. Roy looks like he's all alone out there in crunch time. He's the only guy that can break the defense down and they are smothering him.


yea bro, i think that is where one of the PGs we get from the draft or trade can really help create and get in the lane. Like Mayo, Rose, Bayless and Westbrook. Jack can even do it, but he is just too turnover prone.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

craigehlo said:


> Wow this play calling is pretty awful. Roy looks like he's all alone out there in crunch time. He's the only guy that can break the defense down and they are smothering him.


That's because only Roy and Aldridge have been a threat to score tonight, so they both have been getting swarmed in the second half.


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

Well, we did everything we needed to win but make shots. 77 points is ridiculous. We haven't rebounded like this in a long time, although it certainly tapered off in the second half.

Side note. Much respect to the Cavs TV announcers. Some of the classiest and most enjoyable that I've heard all year.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

MrJayremmie said:


> 25 and 10 for aldridge. Sonny, how, how, how how how, can you want to trade this kid? 22 years old...


Yeah, LMA is the only reason we were even in this game at all ... too bad nobody else showed up to play tonight.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

How come that was a charge by Webster, but when Lebron knocked Joel down in a similar fashion, it was a blocking foul?


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

Great. I love being punked twice by same team in one year.


----------



## #10 (Jul 23, 2004)

What a crappy loss, the Cavs just suck, aside obviously from LeBron.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

^(Yega) dude, you only come on here after we lose.


----------



## Jayps15 (Jul 21, 2007)

Ugh, travis switches out on Bron and he let's him get straight to the hoop to collapse the defense and toss it out to wally for the J...

I'm sorry but this is why I'm a bigger fan of Webster than Outlaw. He's an Iso offensive player and nothing else, Webster's actually developed other parts of his game and plays a much more unselfish style. And I'll take Webster's offense over what Travis brings any day, it's more efficient and doesn't take the rest of the team out of the game like giving it to Outlaw's does.


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

#10 said:


> What a crappy loss, the Cavs just suck, aside obviously from LeBron.


It really puts our talent level into perspective. That's not a very good team aside from LeBron and they had their way with us in crunch time.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

Well, hopefully we'll have a better answer for Cleveland next year in the form of a certain 280 lb. 7 footer ...


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

Looks like a tough loss, but the Cavaliers are honestly a pretty good team. The Blazers are struggling. To have won this game, in Cleveland, with the Cavs battling for homecourt advantage in the first round, would've been truly outstanding. I didn't get to watch the game (why the hell did Comcast decide the two idiots would be better than showing a Blazer game I don't know...), but it looked from Gamecast and the box score that no one really did much other than LaMarcus Aldridge. I don't know if it was the Cavs' defense, or what, but the Blazers should win games when they hold opponents to 88 points. Rough one.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

Jayps15 said:


> Ugh, travis switches out on Bron and he let's him get straight to the hoop to collapse the defense and toss it out to wally for the J...
> 
> I'm sorry but this is why I'm a bigger fan of Webster than Outlaw. He's an Iso offensive player and nothing else, Webster's actually developed other parts of his game and plays a much more unselfish style. And I'll take Webster's offense over what Travis brings any day, it's more efficient and doesn't take the rest of the team out of the game like giving it to Outlaw's does.


Yeah, I also like Webster's effort in other areas besides scoring. His defense isn't too bad and his rebounding tonight was excellent. 10 rebounds. Props to Webster! :clap2:


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

Jayps15 said:


> I'm sorry but this is why I'm a bigger fan of Webster than Outlaw.


Ideally neither would be the starter if we want a to win these close games. We need a complete player and both Web and TO seem to be role players with huge holes in their respective games.

Ditto with Blake and Jack.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

> Looks like a tough loss, but the Cavaliers are honestly a pretty good team. The Blazers are struggling. To have won this game, in Cleveland, with the Cavs battling for homecourt advantage in the first round, would've been truly outstanding. I didn't get to watch the game (why the hell did Comcast decide the two idiots would be better than showing a Blazer game I don't know...), but it looked from Gamecast and the box score that no one really did much other than LaMarcus Aldridge. I don't know if it was the Cavs' defense, or what, but the Blazers should win games when they hold opponents to 88 points. Rough one.


my comcast said that, and then i went to the channel and it was really the game... it was just a different tv listing for it.

edit - yea, thats what i've been thinkin' about travis. If his shot isn't on, he is a huge liability. And even when he does score, the chemistry and offensive flow get severely damaged when he is there, because 4/5 times, once he touches the ball, nobody is gonna get it unless they get a rebound. The tunnel vision really drives me nuts, moreso when he misses. With his great talent, if he could get to the line, or create for others, that would be nice.

Martell's year has really been off, so over the year he has learned how to contribute without scoring, which is why he is starting, imo. He moves the ball on off., plays good D, and rebounds. He also has the ability to hit shots.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Nate has to change his rotations. Jack is *not a PG!* Playing him in the fourth when the game is close is just asking for trouble.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

Jack....really killed us tonight. It doesn't show it on the stats sheets, but he makes the worst decisions ever. Instead of passing up the ball when he can, he tries to bolster his own stats and ends up ****ing up his own shot or throwing a terrible pass to someone else with little on the shot clock left. He just sucks, plain and simple, and played too many minutes. The sooner we get rid of this guy, the better.


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

nikolokolus said:


> Well, hopefully we'll have a better answer for Cleveland next year in the form of a certain 280 lb. 7 footer ...


Yea because having Oden will make those wide open shots we were missing go down. 

Oden will be great, but we need another playmaker to compliment Roy. There's just too much on his shoulders now and you can tell he's exhausted.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

Frankly I'd rather see more of Von at this point than Jarret playing off ball. He's a decent outside shooter, and at least in that 32 minute outing against the clips he looked efficient.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

^having Oden will give us more wide open shots, will make them score less by just hsi presence in the paint, which is perfect for LeBron, and make us score more because he can get around 5 alley oop dunks a game, from Roy, and from high post Aldridge to low post. 

That is what i think at least. IDK whats gonna happen obviously. Wishful thinking.


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

craigehlo said:


> Oden will be great, but we need another playmaker to compliment Roy. There's just too much on his shoulders now and you can tell he's exhausted.


Look at your avatar  But with the double teams going to LMA that'll open up Oden for the monster dunk hopefully. Or it'll just prevent teams from double teaming LMA in the first place because of Oden.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

Outlaw showed what he is tonight, iso, and nothing else really. If his shots aren't falling, he's not very useful.

And seriously, we don't have much plays, we just play off of Aldridge. Hopefully Oden can fix that.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

craigehlo said:


> Yea because having Oden will make those wide open shots we were missing go down.
> 
> Oden will be great, but we need another playmaker to compliment Roy. There's just too much on his shoulders now and you can tell he's exhausted.


I wasn't talking about offense I was talking about defense in the paint ... especially on a night like tonight where Joel got into early foul trouble, which limited his minutes.

Of course we need more offensive weapons, but I'm still having visions of Greg in the low post cleaning up misses with put backs, and running the pick and roll and then with LMA in the high post.

C'est la vie'


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

Driew said:


> Look at your avatar


As much as I'm psyched for Rudy, it's clear he's not a lock for coming over next season. I'm hopeful, but he'll need a lot of time to adjust even if he takes a pay cut and comes over to the USA.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Good game guys. Roy and Lebron both had pretty bad games, but LMA is awesome! I knew he had range, but I didn't realize he could be so aggressive. You ran your offense through him all night. 

Good luck with the rest of your season.


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

nikolokolus said:


> I wasn't talking about offense I was talking about defense in the paint ... especially on a night like tonight where Joel got into early foul trouble, which limited his minutes


Oden is going to be in serious foul trouble his rookie year. I hope he gets some extra respect from the refs, but after seeing him rack up fouls in Summer League I'm thinking he probably is on the bench early and often.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

> Good game guys. Roy and Lebron both had pretty bad games, but LMA is awesome! I knew he had range, but I didn't realize he could be so aggressive. You ran your offense through him all night.
> 
> Good luck with the rest of your season.


thanks man. good luck to you guys. I really like LeBron, he doesn't seem stuck up at all, and does whatever he can for the team, and doesn't complain to the refs after everything like Kobe.

You guys are probably my 2nd favorite in the east (Orlando). So Good luck!

And yea, I haven't seen Roy play that horrible since the very start of the year.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Have to say even though I'm a Cavs homer for some reason I love the Blazers. Got to like Roy: always cool as a cucumber. Aldridge is like a non-crazy Sheed. the rest of the guys all good quality, good character guys. Plus the team plays good ball on both offense and defense. I think you guys will be a force to reckon with when Oden gets in. I don't how team will match up with Oden/LM up front with Roy running the show.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

We deserved to lose that game.

Any coach who keeps Jack in for that long when he's playing horribly deserves to lose.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

^thanks for the props. You guys, with Gibson, and LeBron are gonna be contenders to get to the finals every year. And i think every year, throuhg FA and the draft, you guys will get a little better, until ya'll got it. I would love to see you guys in the finals, Ptown vs. Cleveland.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

"Jarrett Jack is one of the best guards coming off the bench in the NBA"...

...and one of the worst heading back to it.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

Ugh, what pisses me off is Jack's hollow head. He only has 1 turnover on the stat sheet, but causes about 5 more with bad passes and bad timing. And forces us to give up about 8 possessions with crappy passes that forces us to make bad shots.


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

Suffice to say, I can't wait til Roy, Aldridge, and Oden are getting the calls that Lebron gets. When/if it happens, I will never feel bad about it, not after years of getting hosed by these incompetent morons that they claim are officiating the game.


----------



## porkchopexpress (May 24, 2006)

From the espn recap:



> After trailing the entire game, Anderson Varejao's 3-point play with 9.2 seconds left in the third quarter gave Cleveland a 62-61 lead. *Travis Roy's* free throw tied the game going into the fourth quarter.



It was bad enough when they were calling Travis Bo, but to get the reigning ROY and current All Star's name wrong is ridiculous.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

Wow, how ****ing stupid.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

I just got back from watching this game recorded at my buddies. All I can say is I pin this one on Nate. Why did he go with Jarrett Jack so long in the 4th, and why did he go with the midget lineup when we needed a stop? That was a total coaching breakdown.:eek8:


----------



## bigbailes (Jul 6, 2006)

When they hired Nate as coach ..I thought his "Sarge" act was just whst we needed with the Knuckleheads we had. I never viewed him as anything more...he is very rigid..as his rotation indicates. One of the major complaints in Seattle was his substition patterns. i cannot understand what he sees in Jarret Jack. But come hell or high water Jack can do no wrong. Jack was horrible tonight as he is usually! I wonder if Nate sees himself in Jack?


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

Nate's not perfect, but judging the way he coaches based strictly on rotations with this super young team, who started off with an average age of 24 (which is skewed by dead weight like Raef) is kind of unfair; he really only has two legitimate scorers in Brandon and LMA, the rest are either wildly inconsistent or in the case of Joel and Blake simply solid (though I love Joel's D).

I'm willing to give Nate the benefit of the doubt through at least one more year, when he finally has the pieces in place -- this team like it or not is still very young and inexperienced ... we'll know it's time for Nate to move on when his players tune him out. I haven't seen that so far.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Guys, guys, guys. Jarrett Jack played the 4th quarters when we won 13 in a row. He had amazing games against the Clippers and Lakers recently. His shot was off tonight but he got to the line twice when we really needed it and he only had ONE turnover. ONE. Calm down folks. Meanwhile, James Jones shot 1-7 from the field and everyone loves him.


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

Yeah - you can't pin this one solely on Jack. Blake was in for the third quarter when we shot a combined 6-18 and blew a chance to take command of the game. Outlaw and Jones were awful from the field, so was Blake for that matter. Roy had a rough night. Joel and LMA were the only two real bright spots, and we STILL had a good chance to win late.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

The stat sheet says one turnover.....but his play was much worse.

His drove to the rim at the worst times, and missed just about every good shot opportunity. 0 for 5, seriously, and they were open looks too. Jones had to put a lot of shots up because the shot clock was winding down after Jarrett throws the ****tiest passes to him. He expects his teammates to bail him out when he can't make his own plays. And seriously, if your going to give James Jones 2 seconds to take a shot, he's probably not going to hit. 

Jack is a selfish and bad player, and should be thrown off this team.

As for Blake, yes he was missing, (not as bad as Jack), but at least he piled up 8 assists. Martell grabbed 10 rebounds, and Travis made some crucial shots at the end. Jack however, gave us nothing on just about every possession in which he was allowed to play the point.

Did I mention Jack fouled while we were in the penalty......for no reason whatsoever?


----------



## bigbailes (Jul 6, 2006)

Zack ..your a great fan.. ...but i wonder if you are Nates clone...cmon man...Jack is jack. He did not have much to do with the overall win streak. If we follow your logic,Sergio played both halfs in the winning streak.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

I also know that at least 2 of the turnovers credited to the other players was a result of Jack throwing them terrible passes.

Jack also sucks on defense.....


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

bigbailes said:


> Zack ..your a great fan.. ...but i wonder if you are Nates clone...cmon man...Jack is jack. He did not have much to do with the overall win streak. If we follow your logic,Sergio played both halfs in the winning streak.


Huh? Jack had a lot to do with the win streak. Our closer unit was LMA, Outlaw, Jones, Roy, Jack. When LMA was out, it was Joel instead of him. That is how we won games. Jack has hit MANY MANY huge shots for us. If you choose to forget them all, so be it. 

AND if you want to talk about Blake being better because he had 8 assists, then don't forget to hate on Devin Harris who only had ONE assist tonight as a starting point guard.


----------



## toutlaw25 (Aug 7, 2005)

ZackAddy said:


> Huh? Jack had a lot to do with the win streak. Our closer unit was LMA, Outlaw, Jones, Roy, Jack. When LMA was out, it was Joel instead of him. That is how we won games. Jack has hit MANY MANY huge shots for us. If you choose to forget them all, so be it.
> 
> AND if you want to talk about Blake being better because he had 8 assists, then don't forget to hate on Devin Harris who only had ONE assist tonight as a starting point guard.


Please take the blinders off. Jack will have a good game on occasion, but so can any NBA player given the opportunity. The guy flat out sucks, he may have won us a couple games this year, but he sure as hell lost us a whole lot more.


----------



## blue32 (Jan 13, 2006)

We were up by 8 when Roy went out in the third, with about 2:30 left.

I think we lost our lead by the time the fourth quarter started.

'nuff said.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

B-Roy said:


> Jack is a selfish and bad player, and should be thrown off this team.


I don't think there is one player on the team or any Blazer staff person that would describe Jack as selfish.


----------

